# O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks?



## vanagone (Jun 13, 2002)

My '02 337 lost 1st and 2nd gear (and more) recently. After replacing with a used 02M, I opened the trans to find out what failed. The steel piece connected to the brass shift fork that transfers motion from the selector shaft broke off and fell to the bottom of the trans (it also got shredded after being swallowed by the gears, guaranteeing that my trans was now an expensive anchor). When I saw that these steel pieces on both the 1-2 gearset and the 3-4 gearset were connected by one rivet with a locating pin on each side, it became clear why so many 02M’s are failing in this way. I personally know 2 with this failure and have seen many more on Vortex. 
An earlier post on the 02M had a link to a link to a site with good picture of this problem. Hopefully the site owner won’t mind me borrowing his pics. Go to : http://bigturbo.info/transmission Counting from the top, pics 10, 11, 12 & 13 show the part and the rivet that’s costing us all so much money. 
I now have a used 02M that's working fine, but consider it to be a ticking time bomb. It's going to happen again, the only variable is when. I want to try to prevent this from repeating itself. I’m going to bug the local dealership parts guy to see if the part might have been improved or replaced, but I don’t expect much. 
Has anyone successfully tried to strengthen this part? Since you can’t weld steel to brass, I’m considering drilling through the two locating pins on either side of the rivet and replacing with small grade 8 bolts (and very secure nuts). The downside of this might be the two new holes that either weaken it or introduce stress risers that cause cracking. Anyone been down this road already?


----------



## gti337inkc (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (vanagone)*

I'm working with Paul at gruvenparts.com to develop a stronger fork as we speak. I had the same problem. $5700 later, I have a bad ass O2M transmission. All the synchros were jacked and upon replacement the clutch master cylinder blew out so i couldn't bleed the clutch. all kinds of bad news. i'll be posting in the 3/2/G forum about any updates. pm me if you want to know anything else, like how the *#[email protected] i spent that much. ha


----------



## vanagone (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (vanagone)*

I had a conversation with the dealer parts guy today. He did a little research in the ETKA system for me. In the MK4 Golf the 1-2 shift fork for the 2wd 02M had a part number different from the fork in the 4wd 02M (R32). In the MK5 R32 the shift fork continues with the same part # as the MK4 R32, but the 2wd 02M now shares this same part # as both the MK4 and MK5 R32. Can't be sure without seeing the part, but I'd assume that the 4wd R32 shift fork is beefier than the 2wd, and this change might VW's response to all of the 2wd shift fork failures (I haven't heard of this failure in any R32s or 4wd TTs). The dealer parts guy said he'd be willing to order both parts so that we can look them over side by side to a) see if they're interchangeable, and b) see if the difference is that the 4wd fork is actually stronger (the difference could be something having nothing to do with strength). He said I could then return the part that I didn't want. I thought that was pretty cool. 
Gary


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (vanagone)*

any update on the r32 fork vs the 2.8??


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_any update on the r32 fork vs the 2.8??

If they are the same part number, they are going to be the same part. All the guy in the warehouse is going to see is a box with a part number on it - the box doesn't care if it's R32 or not...
You can get the OEM part, take it to a trustworthy shop, and ask them to reinforce that retarded plate. That's what gti337inkc did, but hopefully Gruven can get an improved one into production. Bill - did you ever get that sent off to Paul? I forgot to pick it up from you the other night


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (Veedub_junky)*

The newer version of the fork is still held together by a rivet, but it is 1mm larger in dia. (not a lot). This was obviously done to combat the failure of the rivet in the previous design. Everything else looks to be the same. We have drilled out/retapped this piece without a recurrent failure as of yet. We always offer this service to customers getting a diff put in to the 02M. I haven't personally heard of the later style forks breaking, but the early styles took ~ 60-70 k before they were going like hotcakes. There are also theories that short shifters may contribute to the failures. This could also be that people that purchase short shifters are more prone to aggressive driving...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (Dubmekanik)*

Hey guys, just to drop a line and let you know we want to work on this product. 1mm larger diameter seems like a half-assed attempt at fixing the problem. 
I need to get ahold of the part so I can sit down with the CNC machinists and see what its gonna take.
Anyways, just dropping in on this thread to let you know I want to work on it.
You can always reach me at contact info listed in my sig.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (GruvenParts.com)*

I'm trying to meet up with Bill this weekend so I can get that fork from him and get it on its way to you. If not this weekend, next week for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Hey guys, just to drop a line and let you know we want to work on this product. 1mm larger diameter seems like a half-assed attempt at fixing the problem. 
I need to get ahold of the part so I can sit down with the CNC machinists and see what its gonna take.
Anyways, just dropping in on this thread to let you know I want to work on it.
You can always reach me at contact info listed in my sig.








props for a shop that makes and has sold me great parts. help us veedubbers with half assed factory parts that fail often early and prematurely and give a soild sound replacement pieces http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still waiting on someone to send a part ...
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

bump, from what I heard 02m's really need something like this


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (vanagone)*

Send your forks to me and I can upgrade it, We've found a update for this already that comes from a friend who works in the aerospace industry. Haven't had a issue at all since using them. 
There are a bunch of other fixes I have seen at transmission conventions. 
Hal


----------



## ullbsory1.8t (Apr 9, 2006)

OWNER of 337 with 74k miles, Broken shift fork, how much will it cost to strengthen it....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ullbsory1.8t)*

Can you send it to us? 
We are evaluating a new billet version of this part made from 4340 aerospace grade stainless (same material they machine cranks from).
Pls let me know via email if you can send sample part and assist in manufacture. We will provide sample for test fit/evaluation free of charge.
We are also forum sponsor and participate in many new VW parts which correct design flaws such as these.
[email protected]


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Can you send it to us? 
We are evaluating a new billet version of this part made from 4340 aerospace grade stainless (same material they machine cranks from).
Pls let me know via email if you can send sample part and assist in manufacture. We will provide sample for test fit/evaluation free of charge.
We are also forum sponsor and participate in many new VW parts which correct design flaws such as these.
[email protected]

Hey Paul, 
Does that mean the fork will be made of a one piece Billet and not a two piece brass. 
The current model breaks in the middle of the rivet. 
Hal


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we want to evaluate a 1 peice design. 
If anyone can help us by sending a new or broken part to evaluate, it would speed things up.


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

My car is in the shop right now to get the 1st, 2nd gear shift fork replaced. If you still need the fork by the time I get my car back (next week) I'll be glad to get the fork to you.......I might have them replace the 3rd, 4th gear fork as well if you want that one too?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

YES!
Can you contact me direct for shipping info?
[email protected]
404-556-6663
Thanks!!


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

yes, I'll call you when I get my hands on the forks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

Thanks!!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Still waiting on someone to send a part ...
http://www.GruvenParts.com

If i send some will i get a discount on the new ones


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Yes, they will either be free or deeply discounted, depending on manufacturing cost. We always hook up those who help us out!!


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Sorry Paul, I won't be able to send you my shift forks.
It's looking like the guy who is doing my tranny work wants to repair the shift forks, he says he's done this before and will make them a lot stronger then they were originally (so I am really hoping?) and it will save me about $300.00


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gti337af* »_
It's looking like the guy who is doing my tranny work wants to repair the shift forks, he says he's done this before and will make them a lot stronger then they were originally


This is true it's what we've been doing for the last year and a half. Haven't had any failures yet. 75% of the cars are roadracers or drag racers. I have seen the brass portion break in half also, so a one piece design would be great. The forks aren't that expensive, wouldn't it be worth it to just pick one up from a dealer for your project Gruven??? I'm sure you'd make back the 179.00 investment in no-time! You also might want a new piece that hasn't been tweaked to take measurements of of...Just a suggestion of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

We have 3 forks in the house now, 1-6.
It looks like 3/4 doesnt use a rivet? Therefore, is 3/4 fork breaking as well, and if so, how?
Im hesitant to change fork material (brass) to stronger, as the brass wears very well and we dont want to transfer wear to other more primary parts. 
From looking at all this, we can quite easily attach the steel tabs to the brass fork using 3 high strength fasteners to improve over the single rivet design.
Are the majority of failures occuring on the 1/2 and 5/6 for that use the single rivet?
Seems best solution here is to keep brass fork and keep steel tabs as is, but use 3 high strength fasteners to attach steel tabs to brass forks. This is for 1/2 and 5/6 forks. Since 3/4 doesnt use rivet, not really sure how to change that without upgrading material of fork itself, which Im a bit skeptical of (not to mention cost of creating billet fork would be much higher than just using 3 fasteners).
Thoughts ??


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

3/4 fork doesn't use a rivet?????
That's strange because the the guy that fixed my tranny says he reinforced the 3/4 fork as well as the 1/2 fork (1/2 fork was the one that actually broke)???????
How would you go about reinforcing the 3/4 fork......or did I pay for something that didn't really even happen???????
Also, when he did my tranny I had the clutch replaced, when I was driving it home the clutch pedal kept engaging/disingaging closer and closer to the floor, until it was almost completely to the floor......I started pumping the crap out of the clutch pedal and it pumped back up to where it should be.
Is this normal to happen after a new clutch or do I have air in the master cylinder??????


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

^^^^^ Definitely not normal ...Have your guy check it out. Like I said above we've been fixing them with one large hardened bolt, and tig welding them in place. Haven't seen one failure yet. I think 3 fasteners is overkill, plus won't leave much material left to clamp. 3-4 Doesn't have a rivet, 5-6 is identical to the 1-2 design, but we do not see failure because the violent shifting happens 1-2 mostly







I think I've seen one brass fork crack, but this was online, so I don't know the circumstances. We will mod a broken or unbroken shift fork for a reasonable amount if anyone needs one..I always have one in stock for over the counter replacements http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

I was thinking of going with plates on either side to sandwhich the fork/tab. Maybe 3 bolts is overkill, didnt realize the edge margin was so short. Perhaps 2 would be better to constrain rotation. How much space on either side of brass fork / tab is there for clearance of bolt head or nut ?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

You definitely have room on either side for a small plate. But think about a rivet...It's designed to deform so it's got to be soft, plus it's either 6 or 7 mm in dia. (not very big) That's the main problem is the material/dia of the rivet. You can make a clamp if you want, but again I think it's overkill.


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

I'm suprised to hear there is no rivet in 3/4 fork. 
I hear 3/4 fork breaks often also.....what part of 3/4 fork breaks?????
My mechanic said that the clutch pedal issue is air in the line, so I'll have to bring it back to him for a bleed.....or I'll probably do it myself, it's not worth the hour drive to the shop.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

Heres a pic, the 3/4 fork is all brass and on the shaft


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Thanks for the picture....3/4 is just to the left of 1/2......5/6 is way to the right.....what is the really short one just to the left of 5/6?
Do you have to actually pull off the gears to replace the shift forks, or can you somehow replace the forks without removing anything else?????


_Modified by 2002gti337af at 4:15 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gti337af* »_Thanks for the picture....3/4 is just to the left of 1/2......5/6 is way to the right.....what is the really short one just to the left of 5/6?
Do you have to actually pull off the gears to replace the shift forks, or can you somehow replace the forks without removing anything else?????

_Modified by 2002gti337af at 4:15 PM 8-27-2008_

At this point of the picture you should be able to lift the fork and gear train up as one, pull out the fork you want to replace and then slide it down back into place. 
Hal


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

could you name each fork from left to right.....I'm not so sure which one is which????????
I know 1/2 is second from the left......I'm not so sure about the other ones???????


----------



## brokentranny (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I just posted this thread couple minutes ago, sound like the shift fork?
I've searched to try to find some info on my problem but haven't found how to fix. My car (2005 mk4 1.8t 6-spd) has 52k miles on it and just tonight it wont go into 1st gear any more. I've read it can be the shift fork because they're brass and can bend easily. I looked at the plastic linkage and assembly by the cast aluminum "hammer" where everything connects on top of the tranny and they all appear to be in-tact. I saw the Gruvenparts.com stainless replacement for the plastic bracket in the same location but that doesn't seem to have broken.
Every other gear shifts like new, 1st doesn't fully drop into the "gate" and just feels like its trying to push something out of the way to prevent it from dropping in. Kind of feels like a bent shift fork would.
Any suggestions on what to inspect before paying to have it taken apart and inspected?
Thanks!


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gti337af* »_what is the really short one just to the left of 5/6?
_Modified by 2002gti337af at 4:15 PM 8-27-2008_

Reverse ?


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (vanagone)*

looking forward to solutions, i hope someone figures this out


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (2doorV6)*

If it goes into gear with the car off it's the clutch system. If neither running or not then its a linkage adjustment or most likely a broken shift fork. We have modified ones in stock ready to ship. We use your broken one as a core.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gti337af* »_could you name each fork from left to right.....I'm not so sure which one is which????????
I know 1/2 is second from the left......I'm not so sure about the other ones???????


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

^^^^^Damn I have to learn to use ms paint!!!! (I really don't know how...lol)


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Thanks for labeling which shift fork is which.


----------



## scristvr6 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

i recently broke my shift fork, which brings it to a total of the third time and now my car is out of order 3 weeks before h2o. so i desperately need stronger forks in a short amount of time.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_ We have modified ones in stock ready to ship. We use your broken one as a core.

I'm not quite sure how everyone keeps missing this?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_and see what its gonna take.

1500US+ give or take...


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (scristvr6)*

you've broke 3 forks, holy SH&%T!!!!!!!!!!
Did you break the 1/2 gear fork each time??????
Do you have a short shifter installed, would you say you shift agressively?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (2002gti337af)*

I would like to se a pic of a broken shift fork from one of those trannys. brass shift forks, first time I have ever seen that, I haven't worked in transmisions all my life or anything like that though


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I would rather see how these people shift ,to actually break a shift fork. Brass or other wise, its not difficult to slide a gear into the next,unless the fork is being forced,and bouncing on the engagment teeth. but then there would be a second problem involved also.







Once the gear goes in ,are you folks continuing to push or pull the gearshift knob into the engine bay or trunk, or have arms the size of Goldberg?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

the above mentioned is a good point, or many I should say. also sound like these transmission have inferiror quality clutch hydralics. and a dragging/not fully disengaging clutch can put some added strain onto a clutch fork too. 
try purtting a car into one of the 1st-5th gears with hte enginer running and the clutch out, it either won't go in with force or if it does it takes alot of resistance. 
have a current similiar problem on my 90 passat. sometimes it drag and I can hardly pull it out of gear on a NEW stock clutch


----------



## 2002gti337af (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

It's not the actual fork that's breaking, it's a tiny, cheap little rivet that holds the steel shift rod engagement bracket to the brass section of the fork. The steel plate falls off when the rivet snaps....and you have a broken fork : (
Riveting steel to brass with one cheap little rivet in such a easily stresses area apparently isn't such a great idea?


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 2007 Golf IV and no idea which transmission type I have..the code for it is JDQ though. Do I have the good forks or the bad forks?










_Modified by jakub28 at 10:55 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: O2M-Anyone successfully strengthened shift forks? (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_
I'm not quite sure how everyone keeps missing this?


How much are your forks?
Any updates on the Gruven parts forks?

I will definitely be updating my forks when I do an LSD & clutch...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can modify your existing forks using high strength fasteners. 
There is also another person on this thread doing same mod, so it looks like you have 2 good options.


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm about to do a project that involves an 02m.
Looks like i'd better pay attention to this thread.
Gruven, i'll give you a call...


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Bigjuice)*

I'm not so sure the problem here is the design. They probably didn't intend for their transmission to be used like this. It shows in that the smaller riviot doesn't usually break in normal driving. As far as the design goes it holds up to what they expected. I think they error was in what they expected the transmissions to be used for. The smaller riviot can hold up to normal driving but it obviously can't to more "spirited" driving. I think that extra 1mm makes all the difference in the world in terms of "over-designing" to meet the requirements of spirited drivers. It really shouldn't take a lot of force to shift the gears. If you have to push harder than normal ever, I would advise against it and just skip that gear.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (jefswat)*

bump 
I have a tranny apart and want to beef it up


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_bump 
I have a tranny apart and want to beef it up

same here


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

Duct tape and superglue fixes anything! lol wish they were made out of stonger material but they are made weak incase somthing locks up inside so they give out and not complete damage transmission


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Murphyman20thGTI)*

looks like sqs did a few mods to the fork for their HD gears
http://www.sqsracing.com/files...5.pdf 



_Modified by VRT at 7:16 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
same here

Yes just fixed one today....remove offending rivits from the 1/2 and 5/6...shift forks drill brass to pass a m8 bolt...drill steel part and thread to m8x1.25 or what ever sps allen bolt you like...cut bolt to length so as not to stick out past the plate....debur everyting and counter sink the first thread out of the mating side......bolt together....toit like a tiger...tig the bolt end so it never comes out......reassemble and enjoy...easy fix took about 3 seconds to figure out how to do it..and 30 min to do it....longet if the rivit is not allready broken in half


----------



## BlazinVR (Jun 15, 2010)

i've heard that the 02M in the MK4 R32 is a little more reliable because it doesn't have a rivet holding the shift forks. does anyone know if this is true? because if it is, then i'm thinking that all we would need to do, is go to the dealership and order up some R32 shifter forks.



02GTi1.8TcT said:


> i just broke mine after apr stage 3 turbo kit and stage 3 south bend clutch on my gli, its at the shop puttin a new fork.. The mk4 R32 fork is not rivet, it is weld..No wonder why R32 tranny is stronger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

Salsa GTI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
> same here
> 
> Yes just fixed one today....remove offending rivits from the 1/2 and 5/6...shift forks drill brass to pass a m8 bolt...drill steel part and thread to m8x1.25 or what ever sps allen bolt you like...cut bolt to length so as not to stick out past the plate....debur everyting and counter sink the first thread out of the mating side......bolt together....toit like a tiger...tig the bolt end so it never comes out......reassemble and enjoy...easy fix took about 3 seconds to figure out how to do it..and 30 min to do it....longet if the rivit is not allready broken in half


I do 5-6 a month like this and it works great. Every 02M that passes through my shop has this done no matter what. Haven't had a failure yet and some of my customers are extremely hard on stuff. Takes about 40 mins and costs 3 M8 grade 12.9 cap screws.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Looks like I will be doing this. :banghead:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I called gruven parts; so far... they have not make a upgraded 1st/2nd shift fork for this known issue; as far ask I know... strengthening with a bolt seems to be what people are doing to strengthen these. If someone made a aftermarket improved fork; I think there is a market for it... (hear that aftermarket r/d guys?)! I am gong through my 02M at the moment for the fork failure; anyone else heard of any other options at this point? Interesting how they have one for 3rd but not for 1st... maybe with the bolt; it just isn't needed?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I may or may not have broken 3rd. (2001 TT 225Q - 88k miles) 

As I was attempting to shift from 3rd to 4th, the shifter jammed, then "popped" out of 3rd. But when I put it to 4th and released the clutch, the car was still in 3rd. Seems no matter what position I move the shifter - the car stays in 3rd. 

At first I thought it was just the linkage, since the car wasn't coming out of gear. But after taking it half apart, it seems like the shifter is moving the selector appropriately. The trans. is just non-responsive?


----------

